# Advice or comments?



## ironcitycats (Feb 15, 2012)

Just joined forum today and have been reading alot of posts. Anyways I was diagnosed with PTSD and Bipolar. Possibly have depersonalization issues or at least symptoms. My 2 biggest problems are that I'm severely depressed 95% of the time and that I can't stop thinking about some things I've been through and seen over the course of my life. Below is a list of drugs prescribed for me the past 3-4 years and what happened:

Drugs that didn't really do anything as far as I could tell:
Welbutrin / Prozac / Zoloft / Effexor / Pristiq / Lexapro / Abilify / Propnanolol / Minipress / Risperdal / Buspar

Drugs that didn't really do anything except side effects:
Paxil (Extreme fatigue and excessive sleep) / Geodon (Painful Restless Leg Syndrome 1 hour after taking it for the first time) / Ritalin (Killer stomach pains)

Drugs that worked as they were supposed to:
Depakote (Noticeable decrease in angry outbursts and desire to be violent when provoked or threatened) / Ativan (Calmed me down and sedated me) / Adderal (Improved attention span, focus, and possibly a better mood?) / Vyvanse (Same as adderall effects).

So I'm very wary of anti-depressants now because none have ever worked for me. Adderall definitely helps me focus and stop my mind from wandering frequently. It almost feels like it improves my mood too, but maybe it's just because I'm not thinking bad thoughts. Any ideas on what to do when it seems like you've reached a dead end with anti-depressants? Is it bad that Adderal might improve my mood even though it's not intended to be used like that? Anyone have any success with drugs that help remove past experiences or at least block them out? Anyone have any success with drugs that for sure helped improve mood besides any of the above I listed?

Thanks for reading and replying.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ironcitycats said:


> Just joined forum today and have been reading alot of posts. Anyways I was diagnosed with PTSD and Bipolar. Possibly have depersonalization issues or at least symptoms. My 2 biggest problems are that I'm severely depressed 95% of the time and that I can't stop thinking about some things I've been through and seen over the course of my life. Below is a list of drugs prescribed for me the past 3-4 years and what happened:
> 
> Drugs that didn't really do anything as far as I could tell:
> Welbutrin / Prozac / Zoloft / Effexor / Pristiq / Lexapro / Abilify / Propnanolol / Minipress / Risperdal / Buspar
> ...


Hey there,

I too, have not had much success with antidepressants, especially the SSRI's. The only ones that have helped me thus far were Wellbutrin & Remeron, although I can see that you have already tried those with no success. As for other meds that may improve mood, I would suggest Lamictal. It's a mood-stabilizer intended mostly for Bipolar II, but it has antidepressant-like effects, so it definitely helps elevate and stabilize moods. I know you also mentioned that you have gone through/witnessed so many traumatic events in your life and have been diagnosed with PTSD. Have you considered trying EMDR? It's mostly helpful for PTSD and overcoming traumatic events that have happened to you. Unfortunately, I think that treatment (medications+therapy) takes a considerable time, especially when it comes to being able to process and regulate emotions. What symptoms of DP do you suspect that you have?


----------



## ironcitycats (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi insaticiable, thanks for replying.

I have not tried EMDR, but my therapist mentioned it. She also wants me to find a place that offers group therapy for people with PTSD. She really thinks having someone to relate to will help a lot. I started taking all of those medications about 4 years ago, but at the time I couldn't afford to talk to a therapist. Luckily, the past year I have been able to get medications and see a therapist, which could help.

As far as DP goes, I don't know for sure if I have it. Therapist mentioned something about it because I kept talking to her about how it's like I see things in 3rd person. There are probably 5-7 events that I can't get out of my head and when I think about them, it's like a scene from a movie. I feel like the last 5 years or so, I've been thinking incessantly about them, but somehow managing to function day-to-day. A particular event that really pushed me over the edge 5 years ago almost seems like it was when my life ended. I know I'm alive, but I don't feel like it. I feel like I'm still stuck in 2006. I can't really describe it. Just wish I could move on.

I am going to read about what Lamictal is. I'm very skeptical of anti-depressants and similar drugs now. I definitely believe in the placebo effect and it bothers me that those medications have never done anything. I do appreciate your advice.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

ironcitycats said:


> Just joined forum today and have been reading alot of posts. Anyways I was diagnosed with PTSD and Bipolar. Possibly have depersonalization issues or at least symptoms. My 2 biggest problems are that I'm severely depressed 95% of the time and that I can't stop thinking about some things I've been through and seen over the course of my life. Below is a list of drugs prescribed for me the past 3-4 years and what happened:
> 
> Drugs that didn't really do anything as far as I could tell:
> Welbutrin / Prozac / Zoloft / Effexor / Pristiq / Lexapro / Abilify / Propnanolol / Minipress / Risperdal / Buspar
> ...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

ironcitycats said:


> Just joined forum today and have been reading alot of posts. Anyways I was diagnosed with PTSD and Bipolar. Possibly have depersonalization issues or at least symptoms. My 2 biggest problems are that I'm severely depressed 95% of the time and that I can't stop thinking about some things I've been through and seen over the course of my life. Below is a list of drugs prescribed for me the past 3-4 years and what happened:
> 
> Drugs that didn't really do anything as far as I could tell:
> Welbutrin / Prozac / Zoloft / Effexor / Pristiq / Lexapro / Abilify / Propnanolol / Minipress / Risperdal / Buspar
> ...


Lamictal (lamotrigine) is approved by the FDA for treating depression in bipolar illness. Since you have had success with other anti epileptic drugs (depakote), maybe you would benefit from a trial of lamictal. Let's go Pens!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

ironcitycats said:


> Just joined forum today and have been reading alot of posts. Anyways I was diagnosed with PTSD and Bipolar. Possibly have depersonalization issues or at least symptoms. My 2 biggest problems are that I'm severely depressed 95% of the time and that I can't stop thinking about some things I've been through and seen over the course of my life. Below is a list of drugs prescribed for me the past 3-4 years and what happened:
> 
> Drugs that didn't really do anything as far as I could tell:
> Welbutrin / Prozac / Zoloft / Effexor / Pristiq / Lexapro / Abilify / Propnanolol / Minipress / Risperdal / Buspar
> ...


Lamictal (lamotrigine) is approved by the FDA for treating depression in bipolar illness. Since you have had success with other anti epileptic drugs (depakote), maybe you would benefit from a trial of lamictal. Let's go Pens!


----------



## ironcitycats (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Forest for your advice, I'll say something to my doctor. Depakote works in the sense that it helps subdue rage, anger and violent outbursts. But it hasn't done anything to alleviate depression and maybe it's not supposed to.

I feel bad saying this, but my best friend started taking Paxil about 2-3 months for depression and it worked for him. I can tell just by talking to him that he's changed and he totally agrees. It makes me mad and jealous that the 1st anti-depressant he's ever taken worked for him, while I've yet to find anything in 4 years.


----------

